# Ford 640



## Glen640 (Jul 11, 2014)

I have had a Ford 640 for a number of years now and it has always started reliably and run smoothly. A couple of days ago, I tried starting it after it had been running for awhile and then shut off. It wouldn't start. I waited for it to cool down and then start it. It started but after it backfired, which it had never done before. Since then, it runs rough. Where do I start in looking for something to adjust to get it back to running smoothly like it did before the backfire?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2017)

From another member, WELCOME! You are most likely more knowledgeable than I am, but I'd look at the spark plugs first. Could be you blew carbon up into 1 or more? At $2 each that's a pretty inexpensive try.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Glen,

If it backfired out the exhaust, I think this would be due to a volatile air/gas mix in the exhaust from prior cranking when it wouldn't start. I would check the points to see that they're not burned and the point gap (.025") is OK.


----------



## Glen640 (Jul 11, 2014)

Graysonr said:


> From another member, WELCOME! You are most likely more knowledgeable than I am, but I'd look at the spark plugs first. Could be you blew carbon up into 1 or more? At $2 each that's a pretty inexpensive try.


----------



## Glen640 (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you. I am going to try that.


----------



## Glen640 (Jul 11, 2014)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Glen,
> 
> If it backfired out the exhaust, I think this would be due to a volatile air/gas mix in the exhaust from prior cranking when it wouldn't start. I would check the points to see that they're not burned and the point gap (.025") is OK.


Thanks for that suggestion. What do I look for to see if the points are burned? Black? Hole? Pitted?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2017)

yes and signs of arching. Good points should look "Pristine" smooth, clean and polished.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Take a piece of brown grocery bag and pull it between the points a couple of times.


----------

